# [OOC] Academy of Drell



## Zhure (Apr 26, 2002)

Use this for off-topic stuff, kibitzing and so forth. I prefer to handle all OOC in the main thread (http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11485), unless it's completely not relevant. Think of this as the d4/d6 green room maybe?

I'll be handling combats and so forth in the main thread.

Good gaming!
Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 26, 2002)

Here we goes...  

<waits for a little more development in the other post>


----------



## novyet (Apr 26, 2002)

Snce the boards are still full up basically, I'll just check in for now.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 26, 2002)

Hey for everyone that wants a pic (and wants it to be a little personalized) just give a shout out to me and I'll download it (provided you give me a link), alter it and put it here:

http://www.geocities.com/evileeyore/TheBakaSite.html


THREE RULES:

1) the person who created the picture will be given credit... If I can't figure out who did the pic, you have to...

2) the artist either has to have it posted for public consumption (as per the D&D pics) or allow for it to be used for this purpose-gaming characters (like JDillon... she's happy as long as you stick to her rules...)

3) these rules are inflexible.


Sorry it took so long for me to post today... was lernin html code (the horror, the horror)...  Anyway...

So how much do we know of each other or shall we be thrown together pell-mell.  I figure Kith and Keith know each other as Fencers (heh those are gonna be rough names... the two dark horse Rogues names being sooo close...  I like it).

Kith may have tried buttering up to the Wizards (to help him with classes) and of course any fems (to help him with, ahh, his social graces, yea thats the ticket...heh)

Edit:  Had to add my url... note the url will be changing as I learn more html...  ouchy html headache makes my teeth hurt...


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 26, 2002)

Gahhh that blue is hard to see, guess thats why it makes such a good color for clarifications...


Editted to add the following:

Hey, if you guys want I can put the characters on my site (that way if the boards die a horid death -agian- they'ld be online saved) if you'll want... It would give me a good reason to continue learning html...

Yup what started as a "I need a place online to save this pic" has become a mild interest...

Anyway give a thumbs up or down...  either way the site is under construction... (url in above post... too lazy to repost here... brain all mushy now... 2:30 am, no coffee, just watched _PI_, worked on Baka Site...)


----------



## Zhure (Apr 27, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Here we goes...
> 
> <waits for a little more development in the other post> *




OOoooopsie. 

I had planned on a bit more activity to happen on Day 1, but the boards crudded out  on me and it was bedtime so I quit for the day. 

My general posting plan is once per day, Monday through Saturday, with some time browsing the rules and other games forums I'm in, as well as keeping up the bookkeeping in the OOC/Character forums, etc. This will also give everyone a chance to respond at their own pace and own time.

Hope this helps,
Greg


----------



## Zhure (Apr 27, 2002)

*Wow. I so screwed up*

Let me repeat that. "Wow. I so screwed up."

My only excuse is it was nearly bedtime and I wrote the opening passage in just a few short minutes while watching tv and having a conversation.

The original scene was intended to be in Northport. While it isn't clear in the passage, Northport is on the northern coast of the mainland and not in Drell proper; I had intended the "adventure" to begin with a journey.

All adventures, great stories, incorporate a journey of some sort. As Campbell points out, it's a metaphor for growth and journey of the human inside the story.

Anyhow... no harm done, I'll merely add a new journey somewhere else and drop some more hints and clues via a different means.

_Light bulbs go off in rapid succession... sounds of a digital computer from Star Trek.... _

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Keith follows Charlotte*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *OOC: Deleted for consistency...  *




ARGH! LOL. That's what happens when I try to write a huge block of text, expecting nothing to change while I'm composing.

Ah well, it's ok to leave those things in. I'll make compensations afterwards.

As I noted in my OOC comment about taking liberties with peoples' characters and actions, I'm a strong believer in the DM *not* doing that. It really runs against my grain to "role-tell." Sometimes it's required for plotting purposes, especially in a MBG, and as time goes on and things get more focussed and organized, so we're all on the same page, I expect I'll do it a whole lot less. Hopefully never.

All characters have the right to life*, liberty** and the pursuit of whatever their player intends.


Greg

*subject to getting revoked in combat...
**or if captured.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 27, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *Snce the boards are still full up basically, I'll just check in for now. *




You're welcome in, just join in at the IC thread (http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11485) and work your character into the plotline. I'm trying to bring everyone together into one arc.

Greg


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

works for me man...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

The first page of a new PbP game is always the hardest.  We don't know each other that well, we aren't really sure about the game world... but these problems should go away after a few pages, once we learn each other's roleplaying styles and preferences.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *The first page of a new PbP game is always the hardest.  We don't know each other that well, we aren't really sure about the game world... but these problems should go away after a few pages, once we learn each other's roleplaying styles and preferences. *




I have to agree but they slowly fall into place over time...


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 28, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *Hey, if you guys want I can put the characters on my site (that way if the boards die a horid death -agian- they'ld be online saved) if you'll want... It would give me a good reason to continue learning html...*




hmmm, seem to need to repeat this as everyone  missed it first time around.  So does anyone like this idea, or is it generally hated?

TheBakaSite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

I don't mind myself... don't bother me none I have a site as well as a message board if needed


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 28, 2002)

Sorry about that extraaaaa loooooong post.  Sometimes I go a little nuts with writting...  That was three pages in MSWord...

Wow I just reread it, and found thing I hadn't realized I'd written (and a million grammar and writting errors...).  If I could whip out with gems like these all the time I'd try to turn pro:


_where the body leads I shall go…_

"I was drinking something almost as dangerous as myself."

He bolts down the corridor arms and ferret akimbo.


Somehow in my post html learning, 3-5 am writting spree, I tapped some inner creative writting ability I haven't seen since high school (like 10 years ago...)... I hope I can hang on to it.

TTFN


----------



## Zhure (Apr 28, 2002)

I like the idea of all the characters being on one page, and in one easy to read format.

see this for an example: http://www.rigaming.com/kotsq/iconics.htm

That'd save me time while I was writing posts.

I plan on doing this myself but haven't had the time to do it yet. If anyone wants to volunteer, that'd be great.

Greg


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

I can do it if Kith's player does not want to do it...


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 28, 2002)

Well it won't be quite as pretty as Dr. Midnight's page (atleast not for awhile), but I can do it...  and it gives me a reason to do so...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *Well it won't be quite as pretty as Dr. Midnight's page (atleast not for awhile), but I can do it...  and it gives me a reason to do so... *




right on... man I look forward to it


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

*stuff*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> OoC: Can we research our own powers? I have an idea for one. [/B]




Yes. Email me with details or post them if you don't want to keep it secret. Costs are the same as per the DMG costs for spell research, just cross out where it says spell and write "pizza oven." Erm, I mean "power."

Before you begin the research process, you should tell me what the intent and level and so forth of the power is, then we'll come to an agreement of what level it will wind up being. If we can't come to an agreement, your character wastes no time or money.



			
				perivas said:
			
		

> (OOC: Or is it a quarter system at the Academy?) [/B]




It's a quarter, although they use the terms "semester," "quarter," and "session" interchangeably. Each "session" is about two months long, with a one month intermission, four such sessions per year.

*Notes on the schooling at Drell:*

The class system isn't structured at all. Instructors give lectures. Students show up, or don't. If no one shows, the instructor doesn't give a lecture. (Or demonstration, or class, dependent on the subject matter.) Instructors are appointed by the Empire and have tenure. They only lose tenure if they do something to offend the Empire.

Drell has no grading system and no tests, no finals. Everyone there is assumed to be there to learn something. Accredited students receive diplomas or awards from the different instructors. "Accredited by Serbanas, Weaponmaster of Drell" would be an example. Anyone bearing such an authentic certificate could find work as a weaponmaster or arms instructor practically anywhere in the Empire.

Does the system make sense? I'd be happy to answer any questions.

*New NPCs*
Start a log of new characters you introduce into the chronicle and put it into the characters section (http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11381). You don't have to generate details, just list what you've listed in the main thread. That way we can have a consistent reference point.

Do not make any "headmaster" characters without checking with me first. There are a number of prepared NPCs and some of them have "unique" bents and aspects crucial to the plot.

Thanks. 

Greg


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

does this inculde Alustir... she is back home.. so i am just using her for development basically a high level rogue/assassin


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 29, 2002)

No need to keep it secret.

Basically it's _Burst_ with longer duration. Something along these lines:

*Prolonged Burst* 
Psychoportation (Dex)
*Level:* Not sure yet
*Manifestation time:* 1 action
*Target:* Self
*Duration:* 1 minute/manifester level or until discharged

As _Burst_, except that the power last longer. The speed effect is only active for 1 round/manifester level, the manifester picking the active rounds as he goes. This does not stack with _Burst_. After all the available rounds have been used, the power discharges.
Activating the speed effect in any round after the actual manifestation is a free action that does not count against the limit of one quickened power per round.


Don't know if that would be a 1st or 2nd level power.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

LOL I got a little carried away there... oh well won't happen again guys


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 29, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Prolonged Burst
> Psychoportation (Dex)
> Level: Not sure yet
> Manifestation time: 1 action
> ...




I would call it *2nd* as it technically allows an extra quickened power per turn by mimcing another power and extending the duration.  If it just gave +10 to base speed for x rounds I would say 1st, but this allows for its use for x rounds _spread_ over x minutes...

TTFN


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *does this inculde Alustir... she is back home.. so i am just using her for development basically a high level rogue/assassin *




Just a brief note will be fine. That will save me from having to search and read through pages of notes for the name of a character. I don't necessarily plan on using this feature a lot, but it will save me a lot of time when I do have to use it.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I would call it 2nd as it technically allows an extra quickened power per turn by mimcing another power and extending the duration.  If it just gave +10 to base speed for x rounds I would say 1st, but this allows for its use for x rounds spread over x minutes...
> 
> TTFN *




Nice analysis. 

::thinking out loud::
<deleting long passage because I'm stupid>

Yeah, it sounds like a 2nd. That's the target number unless anyone has further input.

Greg


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 29, 2002)

D'oh...

Miss getting my post up by five minutes.  it was a long one giving Sildarin an intro to Kith (having kith fall on him from above...)

Oh well this is almost as good and doesn't paint him the fool...

For note, I'll keep using Selune until such a time (in a day or two) when I find a more tribal Moon "god" to follow, then i'll just edit Selune out...  And another note the  "Nine Powers" Kith refers to are the nine "powers" of magic, the eight schools and Universal...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

sorry about the posting rate bleh like I said I got carried away


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Sighted_: Though it possesses no physical sensory organs, a psicrystal can telepathically sense its environment as well as a sighted, hearing creature can. Darkness (even supernatural darkness) is irrelevant, as are areas of supernatural silence, though a psicrystal still can't discern invisible or ethereal beings.  The psycrystal's sighted range is 40 feet.




Since Karenia's vision isn't based on light, can she make out what these interlopers are and if any are headed for any of the students?


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Since Karenia's vision isn't based on light, can she make out what these interlopers are and if any are headed for any of the students? *




Yes, good point. Forgot to cover that. The psicrystals have a unique sight system... I'll add something in the IC thread in a few minutes.
Greg


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

*Expanding on "Sighted"*

"Sighted: A psicrystal can sense its environment as well as a sighted, hearing creature can. Darkness (even supernatural darkness) is irrelevant, as are areas of supernatural silence, though a psicrystal still can’t discern invisible or ethereal beings. The psicrystal’s sighted range is 40 feet"

In this particular circumstance, the psicrystals can "see" the library proper, but aren't reporting the shadowy shapes that those of you who were near flashes of light saw.

Perhaps it's all some optical illusion created by the flickering intransient light; perhaps it's something without a concrete form for the psicrystals to see. It's even possible that it's something really well hidden. (Hide works even against the Sighted ability, it's not tremorsense.)

Greg


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 29, 2002)

I just posted my character in rogue's gallery. I was planning to be rather new to the academy, being arrived only a few days ago after the incident with my brother. Am I supposed to enter the library in the middle of the action?


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

You'll be passing by the library soon (if things go as I predict). We'll see how the first round or two plays out. Keep an eye on the IC thread.
Greg


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

*Map of the continent*

http://members.aol.com/zhure//roughmap.gif

This is a rough map of the landmass that constitutes the majority of the Empire. Drell is on the north side, as part of an unpictured, unmapped archipelego.

No political boundries are laid out and it's a crude version. It's also large, so if you're on dial-up, make sure you have a moment or two to spare before clicking on the link.

Greg


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 29, 2002)

I assume then that you are trusting our dice rolls?

Just checking as from what i've seen most DMs don't do this...


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

Yup, roll your own dice. Mature players don't want to cheat. Immature players are going to wash out and not have any fun. I figure if anyone here was of that caliber, we'd already know during character generation or it would come out in their posts.

I guess what I'm saying is: the players have to trust the DM and the DM has to return the favor, otherwise the story will suffer.



I'm off to bed again. If I wake up early enough, I'll post more, otherwise I have to prep for my RL game tonight.
Greg


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 29, 2002)

*Site Commentary??*

Hey check it out.  It's still pretty rough (just lernin about cell spacing, haven't tried it yet  ):

TheBakaSite 

Anyway what I really want to know is did I miss anyone or mispell their characters name?

Also as soon as I figure out how I'll be putting up Gnomework's, Tokiwong's and Jeremy's pics so shuttle me over the info on where to track down the info on them (like artist's name etc).  If anyone else has pics they want up give me a shout...

TTFN


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 29, 2002)

Yes, it's Rallyn Loddry (not Pallyn).  

Just a typo back when Zhure first summed up.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 29, 2002)

*OUCH*

Thwack, thwack...

Okay now that I am done with the punishment stick...

Fixed the name typo on _*R*_allyn...(that will teach me to 'cut & paste' indescriminately...) 

Edit: added:Drell Temp Thread   So everyone else could figure out why Charlotte was asleep...  I thought I'd missed something back there, discovered I had...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

The page looks good man... I am looking forward to what comes next weehah combat where Keith actually excels outside of being a calm ice blooded SOB


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 30, 2002)

Bah, just wait until I use such amazing powers as Mending, Prestidigitate, and Mage Hand...

*Notes he left all his weapons in his room*  AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

Oh well, thats what I get for figuring a School that teaches POWER would be a safe place...


----------



## novyet (Apr 30, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *Bah, just wait until I use such amazing powers as Mending, Prestidigitate, and Mage Hand...
> 
> *Notes he left all his weapons in his room*  AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh well, thats what I get for figuring a School that teaches POWER would be a safe place... *




You should research an arcane version of call weapon then  

BTW the site looks cool so far, great job!


----------



## Zhure (Apr 30, 2002)

Oops re: Pallyn not Rallyn. I'll try to remember to fix it

re: call weaponry... it has a range of "touch" ::hint::

Thus, I'm not worried about the PCs being unarmed.

RL game in a few minutes and not showered. BBL.
Greg


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2002)

Can't wait...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 30, 2002)

Nor can I... I wonder when we can expect him back to post...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2002)

_shrugs_

hopefully soon looks things are really heating up...


----------



## novyet (Apr 30, 2002)

Well he had a RL game tonight, ooh but I can't wait either!


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the charcterization of the characters so far... almost like a soap opera LOL... some cool stuff...  didn't mean to bogard the thread just had some fun getting into character... Sildarin is cool... and Kith too... Charlotte is interesting... everyone is cool I like it can't wait for more...


----------



## novyet (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey tokiwong, I like the dialogs you guys have had going very cool. 

As an off topic question to you though..what do you think of spycraft? I just picked it up and it looks sweet to me.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *Hey tokiwong, I like the dialogs you guys have had going very cool.
> 
> As an off topic question to you though..what do you think of spycraft? I just picked it up and it looks sweet to me. *




Thanks for the compliment, and as far as Spycraft goes... it rocks... I like it very nice book with great rules and alot of un factor.  It gives  a fresh spin to the D20 system... for action and espionage... hell mix with the Call of Cthullu and you the Agency fighting the Elder Gods for supreme control of the world... muhahahahahaha


Anyways... to make a long story short it is a good stuff...


----------



## Zhure (Apr 30, 2002)

The RL game runs on Mondays until 3 AM or so (later in the case of today). No plot connection, just many of the same names and characters.

Nobody died, darn it.

I'll be posting shortly to the Part 2 IC thread. Afterwards, I'll make some updates to my character page and then check for responses (I realize I'm on a different schedule than everyone else)

/ramble

Greg


----------



## novyet (Apr 30, 2002)

Close enough to what I was going to do, although apparently my original plan would have involved taking a 5' step into one.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 30, 2002)

Unfortunately, Rallyn is off duty (and in the library of all places) and has no weaponry.

So his first action would have been to dodge and duck away into position (5' step if it'll work, 25' move with a Burst of green psionic energy and an AofO for moving through my attacker's threatened area if a 5' step won't get me into a good enough position for the Stomp).  Either way, once I'm lined up to catch one or more of the interlopers without catching any students, my eyes will smoke green flame as my foot comes down with a rumbling of boulders sound and a wave of green energy will roll along the floor towards however many foes I could catch.

It's a reflex save DC 19 or take 1d4 points of subdual and be thrown to the ground.  Next round he will briefly smell of a field after rain while a 10x10 foot _grease_ patch forms with the corners affecting as many creatures as I can target.  Reflex saves or fall prone, reflex saves to stand on their next turn.  Duration: 4 rounds.  As the second power is not a cone, Rallyn will do more than take a 5' step before that manfestation.

Can we edit things slightly to account for that?

Oo...  Evil idea.    Next turn can I call on a Ghost Sound to mimic the loud voice of the guy demanding the book to say, "I have it!  Flee my minions!"?  Might cause some indecision or confusion in their ranks.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 30, 2002)

*Kith speaks*

Heh for anyone interested what Kith incanted translates loosely as:  "Ithil (Moon) grant me your bodily protection"

Just what till I belt out with:  "edival telithil amin nuquernuva"

Or:  By the power of the Moon I will punish(defeat) you... he he

No exploding u scenes thank you...

Editted:  Haha.. apparently the japanese slang word for school uniform triggers the censors around here... 


As a side note Lichenhart, I don't think you can take two standards in one round (Zhure will have to rule on this if he cares).

Inspire is supernatural (which generally means it takes a standard to activate) and Fighting defensively is also a Standard (I figure you plan to fight defensively in the next and subsequent rounds?).  Not being a Rules-Nazi, but i figured I'd point it out... ('cause whatever Zhure wants is fine with me)


----------



## Zhure (Apr 30, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Unfortunately, Rallyn is off duty (and in the library of all places) and has no weaponry.
> 
> So his first action would have been to dodge and duck away into position (5' step if it'll work, 25' move with a Burst of green psionic energy and an AofO for moving through my attacker's threatened area if a 5' step won't get me into a good enough position for the Stomp).  Either way, once I'm lined up to catch one or more of the interlopers without catching any students, my eyes will smoke green flame as my foot comes down with a rumbling of boulders sound and a wave of green energy will roll along the floor towards however many foes I could catch.
> 
> ...




I'll make some changes to account for your actual desires.

Can't take a 5'-step and a move in the same round. Burst is a free action, so you can Burst + Stomp + Move 25'. I'll get right on it.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Kith speaks*



			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> *As a side note Lichenhart, I don't think you can take two standards in one round (Zhure will have to rule on this if he cares).
> 
> Inspire is supernatural (which generally means it takes a standard to activate) and Fighting defensively is also a Standard (I figure you plan to fight defensively in the next and subsequent rounds?).  Not being a Rules-Nazi, but i figured I'd point it out... ('cause whatever Zhure wants is fine with me) *




I did a quick scan of the SRD and didn't find an exception to the standard action in the Bard's perform write-up. If anyone has a rules cite saying differently than a standard, let me know, otherwise, that's what I'm going with.

Greg (going to the IC thread to post now)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 30, 2002)

From the PH, Inspire Courage entry:_While singing, the bard can fight but cannot cast spells, activate magic items by spell completion (such as scrolls), or activate magic items by magic word (such as wands). _
Since I can fight, I thought I could defend myself. If you think I can't, I use my movement to reach anything that can give me a cover bonus.

(BTW, if I was really a rules lawyer, I'd have insisted that you can't use ghost soud to mimic intelligible speech. But I always found it absurd.)


----------



## Zhure (Apr 30, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *From the PH, Inspire Courage entry:While singing, the bard can fight but cannot cast spells, activate magic items by spell completion (such as scrolls), or activate magic items by magic word (such as wands).
> Since I can fight, I thought I could defend myself. If you think I can't, I use my movement to reach anything that can give me a cover bonus.
> 
> (BTW, if I was really a rules lawyer, I'd have insisted that you can't use ghost soud to mimic intelligible speech. But I always found it absurd.) *




I believe that's after the round of activation; i.e., during the rounds of it's continuing use. In either case, you weren't in a position to be attacked. I do think it's a standard action because I didn't see any text declaring it a free action or MEA. 

re: Ghost Sound... don't think it worked

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm more inclined in making it a first level, seeing that _Expeditious Retreat_ gives DOUBLE speed for 1 minute/level. Right now _Prolonged Burst_ is highly inferior to it.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 30, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *From the PH, Inspire Courage entry:While singing, the bard can fight but cannot cast spells, activate magic items by spell completion (such as scrolls), or activate magic items by magic word (such as wands).
> Since I can fight, I thought I could defend myself. If you think I can't, I use my movement to reach anything that can give me a cover bonus.*




Well sometimes the rules are a little wacked.

For instance in order to activate or deactivate Boots Of Speed, you have to spend a _standard_ action... thus on the 1st turn of use, you activate, get a move-equivalent, then a partial...

Our Fighter was dispondent when he found out he couldn't charge his enemies (round 1), then activate the boots and get a full attack on round 2... Of course once we told him he could activate then move "directly" at the enemy, hten partial charge he was much happier...


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 30, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *I'm more inclined in making it a first level, seeing that Expeditious Retreat gives DOUBLE speed for 1 minute/level. Right now Prolonged Burst is highly inferior to it. *




Expeditous is an after market effect (ie it doesn't change your base stats) and thus does _not_ stack with other after market effects (such as Boots of Springing and Striding).

Burst is a stat additive, and thus does "stack' with those effects.


Editted: Hmmm, every time I think of something else i null my own arguements.  Hmmm...  mayhaps 1st is its proper place.  Although as for your statement of inferiority, keep in mind "most" Psi effects are either inferior or superior (or sometimes incomparable) to magic...  rarely are they "equal"... but even at 1st, PBurst is still the lesser power agianst ERetreat...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 30, 2002)

Straight from PsiHB:







> The subject has a speed equal to her original speed +10 on her next round of actions



How I inderstand this is, that the subject's speed increases by 10ft. from what it was before the power, Boots of Striding and Springing included before the power.
Atleast this is how I've always played. Speed of Thought adds to base speed on the other hand, so in my group it affects monk increased speed also.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 30, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Straight from PsiHB:How I inderstand this is, that the subject's speed increases by 10ft. from what it was before the power, Boots of Striding and Springing included before the power.
> Atleast this is how I've always played. Speed of Thought adds to base speed on the other hand, so in my group it affects monk increased speed also. *




Wow.  How in the H#ll did I miss that.  Here I am the undisputed Master of Psi Rules (in my group I am the only one who ever plays Psis and Psi Warroirs, heck the only one who read the book-even the DM's differ to my judgement) and I misread a line like that...  Hmmm, I'll have to rethink my stance on Burst and Boots of Springing and Striding (my Psi Warroir has been yearning to buy a pair...)...

I thought it worked just like SoT, I misread "original speed" as base speed...Hmmmm.

Editted to add:  Gah, if it SoT alters base speed before Monk speed (which it should...), egads if the Monk in my party takes levels of Psi Warroir (which he is getting me to train him in) I'll never keep up with him...


After reading how Fian regards Turin (I was just hunting down all my god references and replacing them), this came to my mind:  
Fian Versus Turin


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 30, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll make some changes to account for your actual desires.
> 
> ...




I know, that's why the OR is in there.    If I can maneuver two or more into the stomp with just a 5' step, then that's what I'll do.  If I can't, I'll Burst + Move into position, then Stomp.  

All good the way it worked out though.  Next round 5' step back further and _grease_ them.  Stalling tactics for Rallyn...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 30, 2002)

Heh, I'm the only one in my group who actually reads the book. The only time when the DM actually read it was when I thought of doing a gizherai monk and taking most of my feats in SoT and Mental Leap (then I found out later that psicreatures can only use freely those feats that are listed in their statistic block) and he didn't believe me that it increased base speed. The character was a 13th level monk so I had PR from race and SR from class (we always use the psi=different) and I maxed out my Jump skill and took Boots of Striding and Springing. With an average running high jump, he could reach about 180ft. if I'm not mistaken. A mage flew straight up and after two rounds I could still reach him with a jump and started a grapple.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 30, 2002)

But the dang mage had stoneskin and stopped flying, making us both drop me taking LOTS of damage, he ignoring most of it (really good luck with dice)


----------



## Xael (Apr 30, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *But the dang mage had stoneskin and stopped flying, making us both drop me taking LOTS of damage, he ignoring most of it (really good luck with dice) *




Yes. But I WON!


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 30, 2002)

*Crunchy Outercoating*

Here is an early example of the page I am setting up to display all the characters.  I'll be converting them to the same setup Tokiwong used on Kieth and putting here:Dramatis Persona 

I'll also be linking TheBakaSite  to it throught the Dramatis Persona link above the character list.

About those pics... well if you want up there I need that info.


Editted to add;  the characters names on my first page will link to the expanded character sheet.

TTFN


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2002)

hey the picture I got from here... originally drawn by Hyung-Tae Kim a Korean artist... the work is for the Korean RPG _War of Genesis_ the complete gallery is here


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 30, 2002)

I e-mailed you the html export of my character.  You should be able to just upload it if you want Rallyn taken care of without any work.  You might have to add the picture, but better than having to code the whole page.


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2002)

When is the next round coming up? I'm getting bored here...


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2002)

http://www.epilogue.net/cgi/database/art/view.pl?id=11728&genre=2

Here is a great pic that depicts almost excatly what Sildarin looks like; darker clother a tiiny bit shorter hair...


----------



## evileeyore (May 1, 2002)

I don't know Dalamar, that guy seems pretty self-confident.

I was thinking more along these lines: here ... or here ... 

The first is more how i pictured Sildarin from how you played (with less hair... that can be fixed), the second more the introvert, but a little too angry...

Well I've got the Battle elf saved... The rest of you guys should hit that link from Tokiwong (repeated here )

I recomend Hyung-Tae Kim (thats the artist of Toki's pics... and is phenominal) and Satoshi Urushihara (more big shoulders)...

Editted to add:  Lichtenhart check this out for Victor...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2002)

looks good so far


----------



## perivas (May 1, 2002)

*Bardic music*

When considering what level of action bardic music is, it's most important to consider two sentences in PHB.

1.  While singing, the bard can FIGHT but cannot cas tspells, activate magic items by spell completion (such as scrolls), or activate magic items by magic word (such as wands).

2.  As with inspire courage, a bard may sing, play, or recite a countersong while taking other mundane actions, but not magical actions.

I would personally translate the FIGHT action to mean attack and defend.  As one can only attack with a standard or a full action, the use of inspire courage or similar abilities cannot be a standard action...it must be a move-equivalent or free action.  Please note that speaking is a free action.  Secondly, specific rules here were meant to bar the use of magic in conjunction with bardic music and nothing more, as evidenced by the second sentence cited.  I hope that helps to clear up the matter.

Personally, I believe that bardic music should require concentration and be a free action that prevents the use of other magic due to its need for concentration.


----------



## novyet (May 1, 2002)

Dig it, I checked that site you linked to toki, and I found a perfect picture for ellie. 

http://www.exaltedcompendium.com/art.php?var=2&num=159&colorback=FFFFFF&colorborder=CC3333


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2002)

I think the look on the first ones face is excactly what he would look like in any given situation dealing with other people.

Hmm... I'll try to play around with Photoshop.


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2002)

And I thought that I hadn't learned anything from the 'art & graphics' course at school. I took the eyes and outh from the pic evileeyore linked and placed them on the pic I found.
Then I removed the hardness from his eyebrows and voilá!
Clothes darkened, gem removed from forehead. I think he's done.

Picture originally by: Patric McEvoy, can be found Here
Edited by: Wille Backman (Dalamar) on 1st of May, 2002


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 1, 2002)

I was thinking more something like this (but he lacks grey eyes and the scar).


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2002)

Hey Lichtenhart, I could edit the eyes to grey and add a scar for that pic if you like.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 1, 2002)

Dalamar, I am a total disaster with photoshop, so if you can I'll be very happy. But: is it legal to post here an edited pic without the author permission?

Zhure, I've still got a language slot. What do you think can be a useful language for a diplomat? I'm planning to learn Celestial here at the academy. Is Gnomish a separate language?

Oh and this  is perfect for Vic's father, Julius von Adlerstein (Adlerstein in german= eagle's rock)


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2002)

Hmm... don't know about the legalities.
Maybe I should add who it was created by and when and then state that it was edited by me.

Where is the scar BTW? I won't get it finished anytime soon as I'm going to go play with my kid brother for a while.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 1, 2002)

Well, I imagine it like a horizontal scar between his nose and his right ear, but don't worry too much about it. You're already too kind just editing the pic. Do like you think fits. Have fun with your brother!


----------



## Jeremy (May 1, 2002)

Note: I had to edit my last post a little to reflect the init scale.


----------



## Zhure (May 1, 2002)

I'll try to cover everything in one post. If I missed something, repeat it for me here. 

Lichtenhart. Celestial is generally only used by priests. Same for infernal, but not the same caliber of priests. Gnomish is it's own language, although I'll give you an OOC comment that there isn't any planned use of it. Not to say there *can't* be, but I didn't foresee it. No, let me retract that, I just thought of a possible use. In fact, there is no language that will be completely worthless. For a diplomat, Elvish is really important as is Dwarven. The former is because the Elven kingdoms are centrally located and the latter because of the mines of the Dwarven kingdoms and it's use as the imperial document language. (Dwarven is fairly concise).

After re-examining the arguments put forward, _Prolonged Burst_ can be 1st level. It's akin to an Extended Burst. 

I still believe activating bardic music is a standard action because it's a supernatural ability, although maintaining it is a free action that requires a limited form of concentration which still allows for combat but not spellcasting.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (May 1, 2002)

Next IC post will be within 2 hours. I have to do some errands and some work around the house. I'll read what's been posted and then get thinking about my reply shortly.
Greg


----------



## evileeyore (May 1, 2002)

Very sweet Dalamar.  Now he looks like some one pushed into the fight and not the who started it...

The standard ettiquette is to identify the original artist, and note when changes have been made (I ussually just provide a link to the original art)... changes mean anything (I've seen artists get huffy when their work was cropped and no notes where made)...

However as long as you aren't profitting from there work, and you give credit, most artists are pretty cool about using their stuf for private purposes (like to be your characters pic)...

And yeah I've been through the Ethics course on this... there is some legalese where once art has been displayed publicly for some amount of time (or is spread throughout the media freely or something) eventually it becomes public domain... I can't remember the fine print but it boils down to as long as you credit them, you don't dilute their work (or something).


----------



## novyet (May 1, 2002)

Zhure, I just realized I need to add in synergy bonuses to my skills on the character sheet. Would you mind if I edit that in today?


----------



## evileeyore (May 1, 2002)

I asked Zhure a question a day or so ago via email.  His response was "I don't think so...", but he couldn't remember why.

So I started a thread to discuss it.

TTFN


----------



## Zhure (May 1, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *Zhure, I just realized I need to add in synergy bonuses to my skills on the character sheet. Would you mind if I edit that in today? *




I'll try to remember to update my site as well, because that's where I check stuff when I am doing posts. A brief summary of changes here would be really helpful to help kick-start my memory in the morning when I log back on.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (May 1, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *I asked Zhure a question a day or so ago via email.  His response was "I don't think so...", but he couldn't remember why.
> 
> So I started a thread to discuss it.
> 
> TTFN *




An excellent idea. I already posted a reply. I wish I could recall the reasoning behind my recollection of "familiars don't get darkvision/lowlight."

Just to make sure the rest of the players know, posting the question to the EN board was my idea; it certainly wasn't anything "behind the back" on the part of evileeyore. 

I always like to know what the rules are before I decide I don't like them or don't want to use them. I like to keep it clear in my own mind where and why my house rules exist.

Some things, like "sorcerers/wizards get free familiars and psions get free psicrystals at start of game" are house rules I've forgotten about. That one was implemented because the Druid gets a free "pet" as eventually does the Paladin. But it's been a house rule so long I plain forgot it wasn't an official rule.

Sometimes I'll make a ruling which isn't official, or differs from the Sage's interpretation. I'll gladly look at everyone's opinion and their advice I'll examine diligently, but I have to make decisions I feel are right for my game. I think that's what good DMs do, that's what I like to have happen when I game.

Anyway, sorry for rambling. I hope I'm coming across as approachable with rules interpretations and discussions. At heart, I'm a sort of powergamer, rules-lawyer, munchkin, geek, roleplayer*. I've got a frosted and a wheat side and enjoy all aspects of the game, including arguing about rules as well as long-drawn out descriptive angst-filled battlecries. 

Greg

*A friend of mine talks about the alignment of roleplayers, much like the alignment of D&D. The axes are power and realism

Real Men have high realism and high power.
Real Roleplayers have high realism and low power.
Real Munchkins have high power and low realism.
Real Geeks have low power and low realism.

He always says I'm True Neutral.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 1, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Lichtenhart. Celestial is generally only used by priests. Same for infernal, but not the same caliber of priests. Gnomish is it's own language, although I'll give you an OOC comment that there isn't any planned use of it. Not to say there *can't* be, but I didn't foresee it. No, let me retract that, I just thought of a possible use. In fact, there is no language that will be completely worthless. For a diplomat, Elvish is really important as is Dwarven. The former is because the Elven kingdoms are centrally located and the latter because of the mines of the Dwarven kingdoms and it's use as the imperial document language. (Dwarven is fairly concise).*




Sorry, I should have said I already know Elven, Dwarven and Draconic. That said, if you think basic diplomatic languages are already covered, I can choose last last language from 
a) a language learned from my father's soldiers (Orc?)
b) a language with a rich literature or of musical importance (Celestial (religious poems and hymns)? Sylvan?)

Once I decide I'll update my entry on rogue's gallery with it, a little correction, and perform ranks. So that will be definitive.


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2002)

Lichtenhart, what caused the scar? Was it a sword, a claw of an animal?
We went out to celebrate May Day and it messed up my schedule a little.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 1, 2002)

A sword. But this is not what he's going to tell you IC.


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2002)

(Pic removed to speed up loading)


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2002)

(Pic removed to speed up loading)


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 1, 2002)

I prefer the second one. Nice work!


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 1, 2002)

> _Posted by Zhure_
> Victor, uninterrupted, continues his chant with weapon drawn and strides into the darkened library with weapon draw, prepared to defend himself, lethally if necessary.




I should be unarmed, and that's the reason I was using total defense.


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2002)

Dang!


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2002)

Another try.
The complete pic of Victor. No change to clothing color?

Originally by: Hyung-Tae Kim, can be found here 
Edited by: Wille Backman (Dalamar), on 1st of May, 2002


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2002)

It's actually here


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 1, 2002)

Dalamar, it's perfect. Thank you very much!
I owe you a favor. Just tell me anything I can do for you (e.g. italian, latin or ancient greek translations; i use them for verbal components )


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2002)

I don't think the translations will be of use right now as all of my chars are psions. But I'll keep that in mind, altho the editing took only about 3 mins. 
Most of that went because I didn't remeber to save after coloring the eyes and messed up with the scar.
And I still think light blue suit would suit p) him better, or maybe gray.


----------



## evileeyore (May 2, 2002)

*Pic info*

Hey, Gnomeworks and Jeremy, where did you get your pics?


----------



## Jeremy (May 2, 2002)

Mine is at Claudio Poza's.  It's a site hosted by EN World.  Check the front page for the link.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Pic info*



			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> *Hey, Gnomeworks ... where did you get your pics? *




I got mine off of the psionics conversion project's page (see my .sig, though you can't find it if you're not a part of the project - it's in the photos section).  I have no info on where it came from, who drew it, or what... I can email the pic to you, though.


----------



## evileeyore (May 2, 2002)

Thats okay Gnomeworks, I got it from the message board.


----------



## evileeyore (May 2, 2002)

Home strecth on the web site.

I just have to retype the character sheets into the 2 formats I want to display.

Oh, I found the home site of War of Genesis.  Thats where Hyung-Tae Kim's art was originally placed.

Two words of warning;

1) I overloaded their geocities server with _my_ repeated viewing.  Heheheheheheh.... sweet delicious revenge...

2) _E_V_E_R_Y_ page you view will attempt to install some crazy cursor program... hence the sweet revenge comment earlier...

and their really aren't any new pics (okay their are a couple... and they are worth it)... I was mostly huntng down copyright info... which was on their 1st page in really small letters at the bottom of the screen... grrrrrr

Editted to add:  this  is a semi preview of the end site... keeping in mind that the pictures at the bottom will be for other four characters...  And I plan to align the characters name/links under (or over whichever is appropriate) to their picture.  And one more thing... keep in mind if this made no sense I have been awake 20 hours so I will sleep now... I'll read this tommorrow to see how *yawn* insensible I've been.


----------



## novyet (May 2, 2002)

*Question*

Zhure, did Rallyn reach me last round? I was wondering so I could setup my actions this round.

Thanks


----------



## Zhure (May 2, 2002)

- sorry about not remembering Victor was unarmed; I'll make a note of it if it becomes necessary.

- Ellie is near Rallyn, they are about five feet apart, so within reach range of a touch spell.

- re: familiars and magic beasts... I read through T&B yesterday and I noticed that all the listed familiars who as non-familiars had some extraordinary sensory abilities also had them listed under the familiar write-up. Thus, the fiendish viper familiar has darkvision listed because it's got the fiendish template.

IC post in circa 1 hour.
Greg


----------



## novyet (May 2, 2002)

Ok, so he would have triggered my readied action. That's what I needed to know. I also didn't ever notice how long that power lasts. 1 hour / level is pretty sweet. 

Well Rallyn has a weapon now, so that's good.


----------



## Zhure (May 2, 2002)

Dangit, double goofed. I forgot about the readied action. Besides, as a touch power, it can be manifested, then you can move and touch, all in the same round.

Yeah, Call Weaponry is *the* bomb 1st level power. If you take Inner Strenght->Talented->Trigger for it, it's a cheap way to get a long-lasting +4 weapon eventually.

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2002)

Guess who's going to get Call Weapponry at later levels.


----------



## evileeyore (May 2, 2002)

Ummm, sorry was lazy today... so no work on site... got lost here for awhile... Can't seem to get enough Cowboy Bebop or the music from it...


----------



## novyet (May 3, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Guess who's going to get Call Weapponry at later levels. *




I know, it's such a rocking power, how can you go wrong!


----------



## evileeyore (May 3, 2002)

Hey Arana's player (sorry its 2:30 am, and the boards are so slow, I am not wasting time hunting down your handle) what is Arana's alignment?

Also what does Obscure Lore do?

I am adding the characters to the Dramatis Persona page and didn't know what bonuses ObLore gave.  And I didn't have your alignment anywhere on the sheet.

Sleep nowish... zzzznnnnn

Editted to add:  Ummm strike the alignment question.  I found it.  now sleep


----------



## perivas (May 3, 2002)

I would prefer not defining alignments, but if you must, I would say that she's neutral good.  As for Obscure Lore, it gives a +3 bonus to bardic knowledge checks.


----------



## Zhure (May 3, 2002)

IC update soon, as long as the boards stay up. They were acting funny earlier.

To clarify, the horns were part of the helmet.

Greg


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2002)

Keith and Charlotte went to his room to get his gear... he is not present


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 3, 2002)

> -Victor- Bardic lore turns up a recollection of the name Xargon as being associated with an ancient legend of a man dedicated to protecting the Empire from the giants who used to harass it in prehistory. One presumes the Book of Xargon is related to that somehow. According to the legends, Xargon was the undying leader of that particular group.




It was Perivas/Arana that asked you a Bardic Lore check. Is this information for me too anyway?

Does Yodwin's situation seem something I can ease with my last CLW?


----------



## Zhure (May 3, 2002)

The information was parsed out so that it'd be obvious based on who asked it or who had the requisite skills to notice it. The "22" was sufficient to gain quite a bit of information on the name Xargon.

Yes, Charlotte and Keith aren't in the area, but that's the sort of information they would've gleaned.

Greg

PS: Almost forgot, 750 XP for everyone


----------



## evileeyore (May 3, 2002)

*D'oh*

as the subject lines says...



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"I'm afraid it's not what you think it is" says Victor unsheathing his flute "But I'll do my best." He'll look around to see who is moving, then follow them. *




Well I'll chalk this one up to Kith being stressed... and me not sleeping enough.

I even went back to see where Kith was when Yodwin handed out the book, and to confirm who had weaponry, before I wrote the post... agian D'oh...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2002)

*Re: D'oh*



			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> *as the subject lines says...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It happens man... it amde for a poignant funny moment though...


----------



## evileeyore (May 3, 2002)

Yeah it was beuatiful.  I did crack up the moment he got to 'unsheathing his flute'.  I realized Lichenhart had posted that he was actually unarmed...  Well maybe he can fix that while they hunt for Admins... I know it'll be awhile before Kith encumbers himself with weaponry...

On the subject of armor, i am really surprised at how few of our Psi's (zero exactly) invested in Inertial Armor.  For one feat it is pretty sweet.  Then agian combats are suposed to be far and few between...


----------



## Dalamar (May 3, 2002)

Inertial Armor has one drawback:
You can't get rid of it!

It's not that bad at first and might be considered a good thing by some, but when you get to the higher levels and start getting bracers of armor... well, they're both armor bonuses.
+4 to armor at low levels is sweet, but the feat becomes useless at high levels.

Besides, I need all my feats to get Trigger Power at 6th level so I can start triggering Time Hop.


----------



## evileeyore (May 4, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Inertial Armor has one drawback:
> You can't get rid of it!
> 
> It's not that bad at first and might be considered a good thing by some, but when you get to the higher levels and start getting bracers of armor... well, they're both armor bonuses.
> ...




I don't know, it really doesn't seem useless to me, even at higher levels.

After it is armor that really can't be taken away from (unless you spend all your pp).

As for Time Hop I am not sure i really ever saw the use in the power, except perhaps to send foes away for a short time, and deal with them later...


----------



## Zhure (May 4, 2002)

And Inertial Armor is a force effect, so even if you're wearing regular armor, IA will help against ghosts and the like.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (May 4, 2002)

Next IC post in about 14 hours. Gotta try to go back to sleep, then work all night. (dang dogs waking me up....)
Greg


----------



## evileeyore (May 4, 2002)

Added a new fan service to the BakaSite its the QuickStat page... Still under construction but getting under way quickly (its safe to view... I just haven't put everyone on it).

Editted to add: slleeeeeppppp... ahhhh

Anyawy did i miss anyone's pics besides Gnomeworks?  Gnomeworks i won't put it up without the Artist info.  My suggestion check out who posted it to the site you got it from then pester them till they tell you... heh.  I'ld do it myself but i was denied jioning the site.

Well, will reread edit tommorrow and edit the edit.. too tird now.


----------



## Dalamar (May 4, 2002)

Time Hop has another use too: it can be used to move away doors that are locked and other stuff like that.
"Look! A trap!"
"Just a second... no, there's no trap."


----------



## Zhure (May 4, 2002)

*Update*

I may check in once more today for some clarifications. I've got a lot of errands to do today and plan on seeing Spiderman before going to bed.

Tonight promises to be exhausting at work and then after a short nap, I've got a RL game Sunday morning, so there probably won't be anything else until Sunday evening (CT). 

Greg


----------



## evileeyore (May 5, 2002)

Sorry about the Diplomacy confusion.  I should have written more clearly.  i am just so used to Diplomacy only affected reactions (and not even allowing you to give orders to NPCs...)

I meant it more as a "while Kith is being harsh and bossy, he manages to channel a bit of Jean-Luc, and keep everyone from getting totally pissed with his @ssh@lishness".  It was more of a Kith is always on Con Artist mod even when he is so upset he takes responsibility and issues commands.

Kith really prefers to convince others that it was their idea in the first place.  He really hates responsibility and being caught.  So he almost nevers steps up like that.  Only occasionaly, and usually when he can steal some elses thunder.

The older students (ie the ones who've been around) like Sildarin and Ryllan, would probably notice he wasn't himself (not like possessed, just off his game).  The "younger' students like Ellie, Charlotte, and Victor probably don't know him well enough.  (Maerath, Aranna, and Keith didn't provide enough info in their backgrounds for me to know where they fit.)

Anyway I'll  be updating Kith's background in the next few days, so I'll keep ya notified,


----------



## Zhure (May 5, 2002)

Couldn't fall asleep. Gonna try again. Posted a brief snippet in the IC thread. Will be back in about 9 hours and will try to have more then.

Greg


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 5, 2002)

I see it coming... we are going to agree in nothing but one thing: bashing Kith


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

We can only hope...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

Yeah keith is well he has been around for maybe a year or so... but he has kept to himself... and stands aloof... never going to party... training and learning... an excellent student... but not much else... till now...


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 6, 2002)

Should we arrange a fine little thread just for Keith and Charlotte where they could bring up dozens of beatiful little half-elves?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Should we arrange a fine little thread just for Keith and Charlotte where they could bring up dozens of beatiful little half-elves?  *




Quiet you!!!


----------



## Zhure (May 6, 2002)

Quick update posted.

If anyone is getting skipped (Rallyn?) it's because I'm not seeing posts and assume you are busy IRL. I don't want to have your character take actions without your say-so, unless it's in a combat situation, and I don't want everyone to wait on you.

If you did post and I didn't reply in any way, it means I missed it and you have to give me the gentle DM nudge. Trying to track 7 players hither and yon can be distracting. 

Greg


----------



## perivas (May 6, 2002)

*Opinion of Kith*

I've been assuming Kith to be a jerk.  Being ordered around is no fun for most people; but my favorite part about it is that evileeyore keeps spelling people's names *wrong*.  To me, it reminds me of the a**hol* boss that can't ever get your name right, but keeps telling you sh*t you don't want to hear.

It's great.  Don't change a thing, evileeyore.  I don't take any of this stuff seriously and just love that _special_ touch in misspelling names.


----------



## Zhure (May 6, 2002)

(makes mental note to make sure spellings are correct more often)


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2002)

so I take it we need to find the Headmaster then to get any answers?


----------



## evileeyore (May 6, 2002)

perivas said:
			
		

> *I've been assuming Kith to be a jerk.  Being ordered around is no fun for most people; but my favorite part about it is that evileeyore keeps spelling people's names wrong.  To me, it reminds me of the a**hol* boss that can't ever get your name right, but keeps telling you sh*t you don't want to hear.
> 
> It's great.  Don't change a thing, evileeyore.  I don't take any of this stuff seriously and just love that special touch in misspelling names. *




I've been trying to spell the names properly... the problem lies in I ussually don't end up posting till waaayyyy late at night, and then I have a tendency to mix letters or add extras...  Like spelling Keith as Kieth or Arana as Arranna...  which at a quick glance _looks_ right to me (and the spellchecker has both versions in it so it doesn't catch it-I actually type out my posts in MS Word then cut/paste to the board).

As for it being on purpose it isn't, but I'll keep it.

I see it less of him being an @ss and more as Kith is too fing lazy to remember someones name until either 1) they do something stupendous and make him notice them,  2) they have an odd name (one _I_ the player will remember), 3) they hammer it into my/Kith's skull, 4) I fix the spellchecker to have only one version of the name, or 5) a miracle occurs... (everyhing has 5 choices...)

And don't expect Kith to belt out orders too often, he really dislikes authority (especially his own).  But in combat/stressful situations the knee_jerk_ response will be to move people where he thinks they need to be.


On to other topics.

I don't know Tokiwong.  I see something very wrong in that *noone* outside of the Library noticed, including Victor (I saw that as Victor just happened to be trying to get into the Library simultaneously as the fight broke out).

We might not be able to find any real Admins, it being between sessions.  I think we just ended a session which would give us like 2 weeks before any classes would start (I think, I could be wrong and we might be just starting the winter session).

That would mean it would be up to us to "grill" Yodwin, and pursue this quest on our own.

However Kith will try to hunt the Headmaster down, failing that he'll try to get anyone on staff (we know Serbanas is around here somewhere).


Zhure-  My suggestion for Jeremy (Rallyn) is give him a few minutes "in game" to catch up, like maybe he made it to the Guards and got Serbanas, and has been reporting in (that is if when Jeremy comes back, he wants that).  It would be an exellent excuse explaining extranous excursions excludling explosive extemporaneous existential exsanguinous expulsion.  

(sorry the first 5 ex's slide in and I couldn't stop.  I feel dirty though I had to look in the Dictionary for the last one, I knew it exhisted but couldn't quite remember it-but yet remembered exsanguinous... D'oh)

Editted to add:  Wow i am like p-sikick or somefin.  As I was writting this post, Jeremy apparently was posting in character...



Anyway you can keep dissin Kith, I've yet to even begin...


----------



## Jeremy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, got lost in all the mental/verbal exchanges and didn't have anything pertinent to add for a while.

Posted in the IC thread in trying to keep with continuity.

/me the poor little gnome got run over.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2002)

I like the inerplay so far... it makes for interesting group dynamics... where some characters are reserved others are much more flamboyant... we cover a good spectrum.. plenty of foils...


----------



## evileeyore (May 6, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Sorry, got lost in all the mental/verbal exchanges and didn't have anything pertinent to add for a while.
> 
> Posted in the IC thread in trying to keep with continuity.
> 
> /me the poor little gnome got run over.   *




I feel that way too.  its like the quest is being taken over by Aaron Spelling (90210, Party of Five, Kindred: The Embrace...).

Thats why I get even with 4 page catch up posts (well 4 pages in MSWord...) ...but even then I feel inadiquate in the stark reality of the multipage love affair springing up in our midst... heh

Anyway glad to see your back in... The "party" should in theory be rejoining the Library shortly...  Mayhaps you could stumble across Maerath and Arana in th ecourtyard...

Then we'd be 2 groups instead of 3... I don't see the 5 of us going for equipment being too long...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2002)

do'oh is all I can say... Keith can't control himself.. besides today I had to stay in... staying out till 7 in the morning... takes alot out of yah...


----------



## Zhure (May 6, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *so I take it we need to find the Headmaster then to get any answers? *




This isn't a linear adventure. You can do whatever you want within the powers of your characters.


I only highlighted Coles' descriptor because I don't think his name had been meantioned before. In retrospect I probably should've worked it in differently.

A note aboute the campaign of Drell: This campaign's been around awhile and there're a lot of named and detailed NPCs wandering about. Some of them may have nothing to do with the adventure.

Greg


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This isn't a linear adventure. You can do whatever you want within the powers of your characters.
> *




cool non-linear well the questiosn is more for a concensus among the players then anything else


----------



## evileeyore (May 6, 2002)

Well Kith's instinct is too push this problem into some elses plate...

But the more he thinks about it (ie when we discuss it agian), the more he'll be likely to try to deal with it on "his" (read our) own, to protect his friends... (right now that mostly includes Yodwin)...


As a side note Zhure, was this meant to describe *Kith* or *Keith*?


> *Keith acrobatically weaves between the tables on his way. *




i thought Kith was the one vaulting in the Library... Or has Keith got something to tell us...  Hmmmm?   Something making him happy?  heh-heh


If it was Kith, it was a one time acrobatics over a table... it was a momentary bit of razmataz to draw attention away from the hiding ferret...


----------



## Zhure (May 6, 2002)

Oops. There goes the name misspelling thing again.

Sometimes when trying to sum up succinctly, one has to take a few liberties, but it should've been Kith not Keith. Gorsh, how could I have made that error. 
Greg


----------



## evileeyore (May 6, 2002)

No p-roblem Boss.

Just making sure none mistook the two of us.

I'd hate for someone to think doom and dire Keith would ever break out of his shell and do something spontaneous, like I don't know, kiss a girl...  wait he did, ummm, boy I'm gonna hafta kick the antics up a nothch  

Anyway I all good clean fun till you spill coffee on the keyboard...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *No p-roblem Boss.
> 
> Just making sure none mistook the two of us.
> 
> ...




Hey now... Keith is fun... you just need to get to know him... wait... now... he can't be too fun... that is what we have Kith for... although Keith could tumble if he wanted to...


----------



## Dalamar (May 6, 2002)

Zhure, what's your take on Trigger Power and metapsionic feats.
There are quite some ways of doing it, the first being the way we have played in my group.
If metapsionic feat is used on a power that is also Triggered, the psion need not pay the extra cost from the feat on a succesful Trigger. He still needs to be able to pay the whole cost in case the Trigger fails
If a metapsionic feat is added to a power and if the Trigger is succesful, the psion only pays the extra cost from the feat
As first, but the DC increases with the cost
The DC increases with the cost and the power can't be cost-equivalent to a level higher than tree
If a metapsionic feat is added to a power, the Trigger automatically fails
 I think that's all the ways of doing it that I've seen or heard of. This may affect my power and feat selections in the future.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2002)

That is the million dollar question... just what is Keith thinking?

* World Domination?
* Advanced Fencing Tactics
*Extra-Curricular Activites...

the list goes on and on...


----------



## evileeyore (May 7, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *That is the million dollar question... just what is Keith thinking?
> 
> * World Domination?
> * Advanced Fencing Tactics
> ...




... will he ever be as cool as Kith...  the list goes on and on...


Hmmm, Keith's got the dark, mysteriousness going for him... but he's too cold to be _cool_...


----------



## Zhure (May 7, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Zhure, what's your take on Trigger Power and metapsionic feats.
> There are quite some ways of doing it, the first being the way we have played in my group.
> If metapsionic feat is used on a power that is also Triggered, the psion need not pay the extra cost from the feat on a succesful Trigger. He still needs to be able to pay the whole cost in case the Trigger fails
> If a metapsionic feat is added to a power and if the Trigger is succesful, the psion only pays the extra cost from the feat
> ...




Excellent question and there's no official answer as far as I am aware.

I run it as:
- the DC increases based on the effective power level (2n+11, where n = the level the power would be based on its PP cost). 
- the reserve has to exist to power both the original power and the metapsionic addition.
Thus, a level 1 power with a +2 metapsionic feat (Extend) is considered the same as a level 2 Power because it costs 3 PP to manifest. The DC would be 17 (same as a 3rd level power). The psion would need a reserve of 3 PP to manifest it if his check fails.

I've never put a cap on it, as it hasn't come up before. I'm willing to take input if anyone thinks this is too powerful or too lenient.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (May 7, 2002)

My RL Drell campaign is on hiatus now, that's one of the reasons I didn't post this evening. I overslept, then had to prep for the game, then had to install a new HD in my other PC. Sadly, I don't have all the hardware drivers so that was a few hours of frustration to get a marginally functional computer. (The old HD died 1 day after its warranty expired... grrrrrr.... and since I bought it used, I'm not aware of which modem or which sound card it has. Now the whole thing has to be torn apart again, but frustration means that'll happen tomorrow -- big hands don't like little PC fiddlin'.)

As a result, my post is running especially late today.

The RL Drell campaign doesn't affect this campaign at all. They're two separate universes run at different time speeds. I was burned out by running multiple games and it's time I played again instead of running. Nothing to worry about; the EN campaign should be running strong for awhile to come.

Greg


----------



## evileeyore (May 7, 2002)

Hey all, I wanna put the pics for the last three characters up... but I don't have any for Maerath and Arana, and the one for Charlotte isn't apropriate without the Artist info...

So I found some that might just do...

They can be found here.  They will be a bit of a wait on loading because I am too lazy to code them properly...


However give it a few minutes as I'm not quite done... Geocities is baching my attempts to upload (yes I said bach... in joke...).

Anyway, I am halfway done with the retyping of characters into the 2 formats...

Zhure input?  Do you like the QuickStats.  Anything you want me to add or do without?  etc...


Any how off to kick Geocities with dos boot...

Editted to add:  I am done with the Idex page...  Atleast as far as I know...  It seems Geocities doesn't like my boot and my site shut down... BAKA!!  It was only after 10 page views too... Oh I suppose uploading 13.5 megs out of my 15 meg site limit might have something to do with it as well.... heh, I really have to chop those pics down a bit...  The entire 4 pages I have don't occupy as much memory space as the _first_ pic of Charlotte does... of course that was also like 6.3 megs before I shrunk it to that size... heh


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2002)

I like the site and the picture choices I take it you like Hyung Tae Kim's work?  It is good stuff...


----------



## evileeyore (May 8, 2002)

Yeah he's pretty awesome, and luckily prolific.

Anyway i'll be cropping those pics tonite... I crashed the site twice today trying to view them to make sure I got the right pics connected to the right links... and I didn't even get through them all... *sigh*  If I had money I'd get a better transfer limit...

Oh well.  Gotta make do with the free stuff I suppose...

Editted to add:  Cropped all but 3, atleast i got the largest ones down to less than 10% of there original size... went from only having .5 megs free to 7.2...

Oh yeah here be das site


----------



## Zhure (May 8, 2002)

-Quick stats look fine. I've got something similar for my own use, but didn't post it on the web.

- If anyone's getting skipped, speak up. I basically only check activity between my latest post and the last one in the IC thread.

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (May 8, 2002)

> *Thus, a level 1 power with a +2 metapsionic feat (Extend) is considered the same as a level 2 Power because it costs 3 PP to manifest. The DC would be 17 (same as a 3rd level power). The psion would need a reserve of 3 PP to manifest it if his check fails.*



 Why does it have the DC equivalent of a 3rd level when it is cost equivalent to a 2nd level? Was that a typo or did you intend it that way?
If you did intend it that way, then why? The metapsionic/magic feats are ment to make the spell equivalent to the level of slot/number of PP it uses.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 9, 2002)

evileeyore, here are victors's entries for dramatis persona and quickstats. Just to save you some work.



> Victor von Adlerstein
> 
> Human Bard , NG
> STR 11 DEX 13 CON 10 INT 14 WIS 12 CHA 16
> ...








> Character  AC  FF  Tch  None  HP  FORT  REF  WILL  Listen  Search  Spot  Other?
> Victor  15  14  11  11  18  1  5  5  8  2  1  -


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2002)

Good move Novyet... Ellie right? Good Cop Bad Cop should go over somewhat well... wow I am surrounded by super social people... cool.. I can focuse on stabbing people


----------



## evileeyore (May 9, 2002)

Alright If noone pips up in the next 2 days I'll be going with the my choices for your characters pics (I am refering to the three I don't have yet...).  Of course my choices are the first ones in each group...


----------



## novyet (May 9, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Good move Novyet... Ellie right? Good Cop Bad Cop should go over somewhat well... wow I am surrounded by super social people... cool.. I can focuse on stabbing people *




Can't get much more social than a telepath! 
I finally got in and saw what you were doing, so I figured it was a good idea.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 10, 2002)

Game move forward now... LOL... just wanting to push things along


----------



## Zhure (May 10, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> * Why does it have the DC equivalent of a 3rd level when it is cost equivalent to a 2nd level? Was that a typo or did you intend it that way?
> If you did intend it that way, then why? The metapsionic/magic feats are ment to make the spell equivalent to the level of slot/number of PP it uses. *




That would be a typo. It could probably be better explained as "recalculate the level and base its DC/PP cost based on that."

Greg


----------



## Jeremy (May 10, 2002)

For Eeyore:

For your Quickstat's Page

Character  AC  FF  Tch  None  HP  FORT  REFX  WILL  Listen  Search  Spot  Other?  
KithKalin...17.14..13...13...20....1......8.......3......5.......4......9........-  
Rallyn......11.11..11....11...29....5......1.......5......3.......0......1........-  

Also note, since you like the exalted compendium pics so much here's a note that will keep your site up longer each hour, if you right click on the final picture you like, instead of choosing save as and getting the BMP, choose properties.  Highlight the link, copy it into your browser and add JPG to the end of it.  You'll get the jpg format of the pic which is 10 times smaller in file size (and thus won't hit your bandwidth limit as fast).  The BMP is only in there I assume because that is the format they used to set up the frame and sizing of the pop up window.

The actual picture that the BMP draws from is a JPG, much easier to handle.

For example....

Here we have Hyung's fine picture of Demian von Prios...

http://www.exaltedcompendium.com/art.php?var=2&num=162&colorback=FFFFFF&colorborder=CC3333

That's the default pop up window with it's BMP.  However, if we right click and choose properties on the picture, then we can see the source of the picture is actually...

"http://sacresi.free.fr/exalted/Hyung-Tae%20Kim/wog_exa_14"

If we add a JPG to the end of that--(because that's what I assume the file format is, and more importantly, because it works), then we get this URL..

http://sacresi.free.fr/exalted/Hyung-Tae%20Kim/wog_exa_14.jpg

And Voila!  We have a 126 KB picture as opposed to a 1,321 KB picture.  Over 10 times smaller.

Just some helpful information.


----------



## evileeyore (May 10, 2002)

*JPEG vs Bitmap*

D'oh I left tham in Bitmap format.  Thanks for noticing Zhure.

The pics at TheBakaSite are all in JPEG format (I remembered to switch those formats prior to uploading...).

Oh well i fix 'em later.  The HomeSite seems stable now that I reduced them to around 200 K with the resiving (and honestly that is the hard part).

Well, because of the Mortality test I'll give those three a until Monday (Eastern Standard American time) to decide.  As for the rest of ya', if there is a pic there that you think better suits those three give a shout out, err, just skip the whole capslock thing...

TTFN

Still pinning for Mortalilty Boards Smashy :smash


----------



## evileeyore (May 12, 2002)

Did I somehow derail the train of posts with my alliteration?  I swear it is a bad habit I've never been able to kick, well that and punning.  But I promise to avoid the puns unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *Did I somehow derail the train of posts with my alliteration?  I swear it is a bad habit I've never been able to kick, well that and punning.  But I promise to avoid the puns unless absolutely necessary. *




yeah you killed the posting man... sheesh


----------



## Tokiwong (May 13, 2002)

*hmmm*

slow weekend... oh well


----------



## Jeremy (May 18, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *...have a RL game all day (character creation day; I rolled 18, 18, 17, 17, 15,13 -- can't decide what to play, best rolls EVER).*




<Jeremy falls over dead>

Lucky bastich.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 18, 2002)

With such wonderful rolls it's only a question of alignment: lawful-monk otherwise-bard. Let us know


----------



## evileeyore (May 18, 2002)

i would kill for those rolss.  I've been cursed with average dice (atleast when it comes to d8s and lower... d10s, d12s and d20 roll all over the place...).

My average stat block ussually runs at 10, 10, 12, 9, 11, etc...

Every once in awhile a 14 or 15 shows up.  I've been much happier since my group switched to point buy and iconic block.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

people still roll for stats wow... I have been using point but sionce the beginning of my 3E stint... so much easier that way...


----------



## Dalamar (May 19, 2002)

It seems that the Trigger Power question has an official answer here


----------



## Zhure (May 20, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *It seems that the Trigger Power question has an official answer here *




I note it doesn't address the DC issue either way, but it implies it doesn't change. Unless there's further clarification I'll probably stick to the way I outlined earlier.


Greg


----------



## Zhure (May 20, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *people still roll for stats wow... I have been using point but sionce the beginning of my 3E stint... so much easier that way... *




I agree, if I was running it would've been point-buy or something, since it wasn't, I used the method outlined by the DM and for once got lucky.



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *With such wonderful rolls it's only a question of alignment: lawful-monk otherwise-bard. Let us know  *




I was tempted by monk, but since I often play monks I decided to go with Sorcerer. I put the 18's in CON and CHA and took Spellcasting Prodigy (it's a FR campaign). 8 hit points at first level. w00t!

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (May 21, 2002)

I'm going to be offline for a week due to exams at school. That's not going to really affect how Sildarin reacts to things anyway, let's just hope that there'll be no combat when I'm not here.


----------



## novyet (May 21, 2002)

I'll be sporadic in posting for a little while as well. I have some cert tests I'm studying for, so I'll be delayed for a few days.

But if need be...the stats in the rogues gallery are correct for ellie, so if need be she can gather info or smooth things over for you guys. In the mean time she'll talk to the priest and learn what she can about what's going on, and what this all means.

Later


----------



## Zhure (May 21, 2002)

Nothing to worry about; I don't predict a lot of combat in the short term.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (May 24, 2002)

During my normal online time, the EN Boards were not working. I woke up (darn dogs) and decided to check and they're up. I'll try a brief posting, but this'll be the last post until probably Tuesday morning.

Greg


----------



## novyet (May 28, 2002)

Ok, sorry for the delay. But I'm caught up, studied up and about as ready for this test as I can be. Also I got to go to my friend's wedding, and it was really cool, except for his brother in law passing out. That sucked. And my gf caught the bouquet. Y'all know what that means.


----------



## perivas (May 28, 2002)

That bouquet-catching thing only matters if she tried hard to get it.  I remember when we were at my girlfriend's older sister's wedding, in which she caught the bouquet and I caught the garter.  She didn't seem to try very hard that time.  (It's not uncommon for me to catch the garter, as my friends tend to attach money to it and it's worth catching.)  At that time, we were engaged...so hmmmmm...


----------



## Zhure (May 28, 2002)

I'm back! Sunburned, tired and alive.

I'll be working on an IC post to be put up today, perhaps with an update or two.

Greg


----------



## evileeyore (May 28, 2002)

WOW   HOTDAMN

Sorry Dungeon Seige is stillin my brain...

It is the best game ever... even better than the *Craft series.  And I purchased ALL the Warcraft and Starcraft titles _and I didn't even own a computer at the time_.  So now you can see how high I rate Dungeon Seige.

The only problem is it is a memory hog... wow does it bog sometimes, especially in multiplayer over the internet... of course I don't even have the preffered minimum system requirements... This machine has the bare minimums to play the game and it handles it fairly adequately (overlooking the occasional bogging).

I just gotta say one more thing...

The coolest part was watching Donkey beat the snot out of a Klaw Beast (a big demon like creature).   And Donkey is just the packmule...

You can't even order the mule to attack, but the Klaw had cornered it... by the time I caught up with Donkey -who had run halfway back to town- it had killed two Klaws and was wupping the third... of course Donkey was about to die, but damn he is a tough little beasty...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 1, 2002)

Zhure - are Charlotte and Keith with the main group, or are they still at the building they broke into?


----------



## Zhure (Jun 1, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Zhure - are Charlotte and Keith with the main group, or are they still at the building they broke into? *




I was going to ask about this today. My mini-vacation seemed to have screwed everything up, along with the boards going whacky for a few days. 

It's up to Charlotte and Keith. The time gap was there to let the two sub-groups rejoin. Keith and Charlotte had found pretty much all there was to discover at the headmaster's quarters. (The only real information there was that Coles had departed in an unusual fashion; I won't say more than that.) I even included Maerath as I think this segment of the adventure has a chance to lead to a wide degree of separation and it won't interrupt his studying of the scroll, merely extend the time it takes to learn the spell.

I was under the impression that Charlotte and Keith were there in the underwater grotto along with everyone else, but that the players were busy and not chiming in. Sorry if I hadn't made that clear. I realize that sometimes out of game activities make it impossible to post frequently so I tried to leave it open in case both of you players had been otherwise occupied.

Either way, let me know what Charlotte wants to do.
Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 1, 2002)

Being with the others at the underwater grotto is fine.  The reason I hadn't posted is because I was slightly confused by the phrase at the beginning of this part of the adventure, "the entire group".  I wasn't sure if you had meant the whole group other than us, with us, or what.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm glad it was cleared up. It was completely my fault. Next time ask sooner when I write something which isn't clear. I don't want to leave anyone out of the adventure.

Part of the problem was I was hurried when I posted that particular piece and should've reviewed it  more, but I had to pack for my vacation. 

(edit- that sounded wrong, so I fixed it.)
Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 2, 2002)

Don't worry about it.  I'll ensure to ask sooner next time.


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 3, 2002)

Ack!  Computer dead.  Motherboard crashed.  Must reach Utility belt...

Seriously had some comp problems over the weekend.  Either the power supply is dead (please let it be the ps) or the motherboard is fried (dear Zod no).

Getting my roommate is getting it looked at.  Until then we are using my clunky old dinosaur...  gah is it slow...

Also no Dungeon Seige until the problem is solved... I weep for my lost humanity...

TTFN


----------



## novyet (Jun 4, 2002)

Sorry about your computer, that really sucks. I'm about to finish building mine, as I'm not sure how much longer mine will last. Good luck getting it back online!


----------



## Zhure (Jun 4, 2002)

Running out of space here... http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14233


----------

